# People with disabilities



## Philip_Segers (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,
Because of a accident during my work they had to amputate my right leg.
Here in Belguim are several companies that do modifications on vehicles.
Is there anyone who have nowledge that in Thailand exist companies who do this type of work.
Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Philip and welcome. Hopefully you will get some replies on this before long. Seems reasonable to assume that there will be such companies in Thailand..


----------



## Philip_Segers (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope so, thank you.


----------



## rubberfarmer (Jul 26, 2014)

Only need one foot to drive an automatic, any mechanic could changes the peddles round for left hand roads. You drive on the right in Europe, why would you need to adapt the car.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Because people with disabilities have specific needs. Such companies generally have OTs assess the person so the adaption is specific to them, their measurements, their disability and meets their needs. Bit different to just changing the pedal around


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure about such companies; Thailand isn't really a country where things are adjusted for disabled people. 
They may even try to adjust the disabled person, rather than a car. 

However, the Thai mechanics are masters in modifying so a good start may be an official car-dealer who will direct you to the right people.


----------

